# problème hotspot



## Cido (6 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis étudiante et bien que ce n'est pas très correct, j'utilise des codes (donné par une amie) pour me connecter au hotspot sfr que je capte très bien dans mon appart. Jusque là tout allait bien.

Sans explication, du jour au lendemain je n'arrive plus à me connecter depuis vendredi 1mars. En details : mon ordinateur (macbook pro avec lion) capte et se connecte sur sfr wifi public, mais la page habituelle qui s'ouvre pour me demander mes identifiants ne s'ouvrent pas. Si je vais dans safari, firefox ou autre et que je tape l'adresse d'un site, le moteur cherche jusqu'à me dire que le serveur ne repond pas. Si jamais j'écris directement "hotspot.wifi.sfr.fr" dans la barre de recherche, je tombe sur la fameuse page d'identification mais une fois mes identifiants de mis, ça tourne sans fin...

J'ai donc fait des recherches sur internet (à partir de mon téléphone), j'ai essayé plusieurs tentatives : 
- trousseau/préférérences/certificats/désactiver
-préférérences système/réseau/wi-fi/avancé/supprimer sfr wifi de la liste, mettre en "via DHCP" pour configurer IPV4" puis dans DNS vérifier qu'il n'y avait rien dans la colonne "serveurs DNS", rebooter
-taper dans la barre de recherche l'adresse IP donnée

Mais aucune de ces solutions ne marchent ^^ 

Avant d'essayer tout ça, une amie est venue chez moi et avec son PC elle n'a pas non plus réussi, alors est-ce un problème chez sfr ? 

Je suis une noob totale question ordinateur, et voir que les solutions proposées sur internet ne marchent pas me démoralise un peu ^^

Est-ce que quelqu'un a le meme soucis ? Quelqu'un aurait-il une autre solution à proposer ?

merci d'avance à tous ceux qui répondront ^^


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

2 origines possibles :

- le Mac

- SFR qui bloque (volontairement) l'accès

Pour le Mac, regarde ici : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...ifi-public-impossible-via-macbook-981962.html


----------



## Cido (7 Mars 2013)

J'ai oublié de préciser que j'avais fait cette manip mais ça n'a pas marché ^^ 

De plus, j'arrive à me connecter à d'autres hotspot ailleurs qu'ici. Sfr me bloquerait ? Ils font vraiment ce genre de choses ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2013)

Il peut y avoir blocage, oui (adresse MAC de la machine blacklistée), mais je ne connais pas les modalités.

Tu peux, lorsque tu es connectée au Hotspot, faire l'opération suivante.

Ouvre le Terminal (Applications / Utiltaires), et saisis (par copié-collé) :

_networksetup -setbootp Wi-Fi_

Touche Entrée

_networksetup -setdhcp Wi-Fi_

Touche Entrée.

Il faut saisir le nom exact de la connexion utilisée, telle qu'elle apparait dans la colonne de gauche de Préf Système / réseau.

Je crois que sous Lion c'est par défaut : Wi-Fi comme sous Moutain Lion.
(Airport sous Snow Léopard).

Si on a attribué un autre nom à la connexion, il faut mettre ce nom.

Si cette manip ne donne rien, la machine est probablement blacklistée (bloquée).


----------



## Cido (7 Mars 2013)

Alors tout d'abord : merci pour ton explication de la manip très claire. Je n'ai pas pu faire de copier-coller, car je n'arrive pas du tout à accéder à internet avec mon ordinateur (je suis donc sur mon téléphone là), j'ai donc recopier les lignes en faisant attention à ne pas faire de fautes. Le nom de la connexion est bien Wi-Fi sur Lion.

Ça n'a eu aucun impact sur mon ordinateur ^^ 

Par contre en relisant la discussion sur les problèmes de connexion de la version mac 10.2, je me souviens que je n'ai peut-etre pas télécharger la dernière version de mon mac (je suis en 10.7.5), est-ce que ça pourrait etre ça ?

merci en tout cas d'essayer de m'aider ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h11 ----------

En parlant de téléphone, j'ai eu l'idée de me connecter sur le hotspot wifi sfr avec mon téléphone (xperia mini pro). J'arrive à me "brancher" sur le réseau, mais une fois que j'essaye d'aller sur internet (google par exemple), ça ne marche pas ! (la page charge sans fin)

Le problème viendrait-il donc de sfr ? Il ne peuvent pas avoir blacklisté mon téléphone alors que c'est la première fois que je me connecte à ce hotspot avec cette machine...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2013)

L'impact sur l'ordinateur, tu ne le vois pas, sauf si tu ouvres la fenêtre préf système / réseau.

Après la première commande, l'ordi perd l'adresse IP attribuée par le Hotspot, et après la deuxième commande, l'ordinateur obtient une nouvelle adresse IP, attribuée par le Hotspot.

Ceci fait, regarde dans préf système / réseau / avancé, et donne les infos suivantes :

Onglet TCP/IP :

- configurer IPV4 : 
- Adresses IPV4 : 
- sous-réseau : 
- routeur :

Onglet DNS :

- Serveurs DNS : 

Le fait d'être en 10.7.5 montre que ton Lion est à jour, ça n'est pas à priori un cause possible.

Si le tél. ne se connecte pas non plus, ça écarte l'hypothèse blacklistage effectivement.


----------



## Cido (7 Mars 2013)

Alors effectivement j'ai vu dans préférérences systeme/réseau que ça m'avait attribué une nouvelle adresse IP.
Voici les infos que tu m'as demandées :

TCP/IP :
configurer IPv4 : Via DHCP
adresse IPv4 : 192.168.2.74
sous-réseau : 255.255.255.0
routeur : 192.168.2.1 

DNS :
Serveur DNS : (je n'ai que deux lignes grisées)
109.0.66.10
109.0.66.20
Domaines de recherche : (je n'ai rien)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2013)

C'est tout bon, sur le plan technique : tu as reçu une adresse IP, le routeur est "présent", et les 2 serveurs DNS sont bien ceux de SFR.

Donc je ne sais pas te dire pourquoi ça ne marche pas...

C'est quoi, physiquement, ce hotspot SFR ? La box d'un voisin ?


----------



## Cido (7 Mars 2013)

Non je ne pense pas, il est écrit "SFR Wifi Public", c'est donc un hotspot public c'est bien ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2013)

Ca peut être un voisin qui a activé la fonction Hotspot sur sa box : 
http://assistance.sfr.fr/internet_b...-desactiver-fonction-wifi-public/fc-473-50181
http://assistance.sfr.fr/internet-partout/hot-spot-WiFi/le-reseau-sfr-wifi/fc-2338-65787

Et, vu ton adresse IP et le masque de sous-réseau, je pense que c'est ça.


----------



## Cido (7 Mars 2013)

Alors j'ai regardé les deux liens que tu as mis. Sur le premier, ils disent d'aller sur 192.168.1.1, mais lorsque je mets cette "adresse" dans ma barre de navigation, ça ne marche pas.
Je ne savais pas que c'était possible d'activer une fonction hotspot sur sa box. Je ne comprend pas très bien comment ça marcherait si c'était le cas : c'est comme un wifi public pour lequel il faut que je donne un identifiant et un mot de passe ? Je peux faire des modifications depuis mon ordinateur alors que ce n'est pas ma box ?

Ensuite j'ai regardé le deuxième lien, là j'ai pu avoir une carte des hotspot public, et j'en ai trouvé un pile poil là où j'habite. De plus ils décrivent exactement le type d'identification que je dois faire pour me connecter (enfin, à l'époque où ça marchait, aujourd'hui la page d'identification ne s'ouvre pas).


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2013)

C'est le propriétaire de la box qui peut aller dans l'interface de config avec 192.168.*1*.1.

Bien entendu, toi, tu ne peux pas : tu es utilisatrice "invitée" du réseau "public" de la box, qui donne des adresses IP en 192.168.*2*.XX (c'est un sous-réseau).
Le propriétaire, lui, est sur le réseau "privé" de la box, qui donne des adresses IP en 192.168.*1*.XX (c'est un autre sous-réseau).

Il existe bien une fonction "Hotspot" sur les box de certains opérateurs : SFR, Free, Orange qui fait que lorsqu'un propriétaire de box active cette fonction, en échange il peut se connecter n'importe où en dehors de chez lui, à une box d'un autre propriétaire de box : c'est le réseau communautaire.


----------



## Cido (7 Mars 2013)

Oki d'accord je comprend mieux merci.

Et donc il possible qu'il m'ait "vue" utiliser son hotspot et qu'il en ait interdit l'accès ? Ça expliquerait tout.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2013)

Je ne sais pas si un proprio de box peut te bloquer l'accès : à mon avis non, je pense que à partir du moment où il active la fonction Hotspot, il n'a aucun pouvoir de contrôle sur ceux qui utilisent le hotspot.

Mais je n'en suis pas sûr et n'en sais pas plus.

Oui, il te "vois", car il a une liste des appareils connectés, avec les adresses MAC.


----------



## Cido (7 Mars 2013)

Si jamais il n'a pas de pouvoir d'actions sur "qui" peut utiliser son hotspot, j'imagine qu'il doit le désactiver pour que personne n'y accède et du coup je ne serais plus sensée le voir, c'est ça ?

En tout cas je verifirai l'information si il a un pouvoir de controle ou non


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2013)

Oui, s'il le désactive, tu ne vois plus le réseau, il n'existe plus.

A mon avis, il n'a aucun contrôle, mais c'est à vérifier...


----------

